# T.P.'s 5th Annual Food Plot Prep Picture Thread



## Canuck5 (Jun 17, 2018)

Cause everbody loves pichers (and videos).

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.21%"><iframe src="



" style="position:absolute;width:100%;height:100%;left:0" width="641" height="360" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe></div>


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 17, 2018)

Simple food plots
<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.21%"><iframe src="



" style="position:absolute;width:100%;height:100%;left:0" width="641" height="360" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe></div>


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 18, 2018)

My 3 clover blend, crimson, white and medium red are still doing the job.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 18, 2018)

Allied Seed LLC are the people who produce the clover seed for Whitetail Institute and I spoke with one of their area representatives.  I've recently used some of their Advantage Ladino clover and am happy with it and wanted to see where I could get some of their "Insight Clover".  Of course it is a proprietary clover that they raise for Whitetail Institute, however he suggested I try a mix of their Ocoee, Advantage and a Berseem clover.  I think I will incorporate that in my fall plans and see how it works.

https://www.qdma.com/food-plot-species-profile-berseem-clover/
http://www.alliedseed.com/white-clover/ocoee-ladino-white-clover/


Just trying something different ......


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 18, 2018)

For questions on Army Worms, please see our resident expert, Elfiii


----------



## Triple C (Jun 18, 2018)

Canuck...Enjoyed the videos and thanks for starting the "T.P.'s 5th annual food plot prep thread", cause T.P. like pictures.  We're more than 3 months away from planting fall plots and don't do summer plots any more.  Replaced the time and expense of summer plots with clover a few years ago and add to the clover plantings each fall.  Here's what's going on at our place:

Most fields have a nice planting of ladino n durana clover around them like this.


Same field from a different angle.  More clover.


1/3 acre secluded plot planted in ladino clover.


Another secluded 1/3 to 1/2 acre plot planted in clover and 8 kieffer pears.


Largest field with perimeter planted in ladino n durana.


Needed to open up an over grown fire break on one section of the property.  Used a brush cutter to open it up enough to drive ATV thru.  Then got real serious with some heavy equipment.  Pic after brush cutting.


A day and a half with track loader got it looking like this.


Added 3 more secluded water holes where water was directed away from interior road.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh, man, as usual you're doing an outstanding job!   When I get back down, I will be adding at least one more watering hole.  A watering hole + a mineral site, near a food plot, is a big hit!


----------



## Triple C (Jun 18, 2018)

Canuck5 said:


> Oh, man, as usual you're doing an outstanding job!   When I get back down, I will be adding at least one more watering hole.  A watering hole + a mineral site, near a food plot, is a big hit!



I'll post pics of the water holes after the 1st good rain.  Got 6 of em scattered around the place.  Easy to do with a track loader as long as you have a good clay base.  Did it with this machine.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice!!!  And your son is just as interested in developing your property, as you are!!  He's handy, too!


----------



## Triple C (Jun 18, 2018)

Canuck5 said:


> Nice!!!  And your son is just as interested in developing your property, as you are!!  He's handy, too!



Truth is that I mostly post the pics and he does most of the work.  Fortunate to have a son that does that stuff for a living and can make quick work of habitat improvements.  I will take credit for the clover.  That's my gig.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 29, 2018)

The buffet is always open


----------



## rstallings1979 (Jun 29, 2018)

Triple C gave me some inspiration. I found a good deal on a skid steer this year and I bought a grapple/root rake to go with it.  Here's a before and after picture of a new food plot location.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple C (Jun 29, 2018)

rstallings1979 said:


> Triple C gave me some inspiration. I found a good deal on a skid steer this year and I bought a grapple/root rake to go with it.  Here's a before and after picture of a new food plot location.



Glad I could be a little inspiration to someone!   Amazing what you can do with a track skid steer.  Water holes are a breeze with em.


----------



## grady white (Jun 29, 2018)

Triple C said:


> I'll post pics of the water holes after the 1st good rain.  Got 6 of em scattered around the place.  Easy to do with a track loader as long as you have a good clay base.  Did it with this machine.
> View attachment 933278


Enclosed cab too ...Nice!


----------



## Vols Fan in FL (Jul 24, 2018)

Triple C said:


> I'll post pics of the water holes after the 1st good rain.  Got 6 of em scattered around the place.  Easy to do with a track loader as long as you have a good clay base.  Did it with this machine.



Any pics of the watering holes yet??


----------



## Triple C (Jul 24, 2018)

Vols Fan in FL said:


> Any pics of the watering holes yet??



Took these pic last weekend.  5 weeks after creating water hole and it's bout full.  This is the best of the 3 new water holes.  


This is 2nd of the 3 new water holes and it's bout half full already.  Good clay base in it.


3rd water hole is a large mud puddle.  Needs more work on the base.  I'll post pics of it next time down.


----------



## Vols Fan in FL (Jul 26, 2018)

Lookin good, TC....nice tractor work!


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 26, 2018)

We have some springs that just "leak" out of the ground and go down this hill.  We have thought about digging a hole just below where it leaks out of the hillside and putting a kiddie pool in it to let the water flow into that and fill it, when it fills the kiddie pool it would just overflow back down the hill.  Do you think the deer would go to this buried pool to drink?


----------



## green thumb (Jul 26, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> We have some springs that just "leak" out of the ground and go down this hill.  We have thought about digging a hole just below where it leaks out of the hillside and putting a kiddie pool in it to let the water flow into that and fill it, when it fills the kiddie pool it would just overflow back down the hill.  Do you think the deer would go to this buried pool to drink?



I did this exact same thing last year and get some use but not as much as I had hoped. Seems like I get the same 4 or 5 doe families using it but when I set a cam on video I get a lot of deer that walk by and sniff it but don’t drink from it.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 27, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> We have some springs that just "leak" out of the ground and go down this hill.  We have thought about digging a hole just below where it leaks out of the hillside and putting a kiddie pool in it to let the water flow into that and fill it, when it fills the kiddie pool it would just overflow back down the hill.  Do you think the deer would go to this buried pool to drink?



I believe that they would.  Once they find it and assuming there is cover close by, it will get used.  I'd also put a mineral site, 10 feet away from it.

The other thing with your small plastic pool, would be to put a weighted stick (on one end) that has one end sticking out of the pool and sitting on the soil near by.  The reason for that, is if any small critters get in there, they have a way to climb out.  Don't want to have any small dead critters spoiling your pool.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 27, 2018)

One of my small ponds I dug last year.


----------



## Vols Fan in FL (Jul 27, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> We have some springs that just "leak" out of the ground and go down this hill.  We have thought about digging a hole just below where it leaks out of the hillside and putting a kiddie pool in it to let the water flow into that and fill it, when it fills the kiddie pool it would just overflow back down the hill.  Do you think the deer would go to this buried pool to drink?


It certainly wouldn't hurt, but as to whether they stop or not is much dependent upon other water sources nearby. I have found that if there is an abundance of water nearby, your small pool won't entice much; however, if they are having to travel a good distance for water, then your pool is all the more attractive. 

Other issues to keep in mind relating to the local water source vs. your pool is comfort level and accessibility for the deer. If they feel safe with their natural water source, they're going to kill that while they perceive your water source may put them more at harm... JM2C


green thumb said:


> I did this exact same thing last year and get some use but not as much as I had hoped. Seems like I get the same 4 or 5 doe families using it but when I set a cam on video I get a lot of deer that walk by and sniff it but don’t drink from it.


Same thing, Green Thumb...we'd like to think "If you build it, they will come", but there are the other factors to weigh in.


----------



## green thumb (Jul 27, 2018)

Vols Fan in FL said:


> It certainly wouldn't hurt, but as to whether they stop or not is much dependent upon other water sources nearby. I have found that if there is an abundance of water nearby, your small pool won't entice much; however, if they are having to travel a good distance for water, then your pool is all the more attractive.
> 
> Other issues to keep in mind relating to the local water source vs. your pool is comfort level and accessibility for the deer. If they feel safe with their natural water source, they're going to kill that while they perceive your water source may put them more at harm... JM2C
> 
> Same thing, Green Thumb...we'd like to think "If you build it, they will come", but there are the other factors to weigh in.



I agree with everything you said. I have a mineral lick about 30 yards away on this same trail that gets hit pretty hard. The deer pass this hole, give it a look and sniff but the usage isn’t what I was hoping for. Probably 10-15% of passer-bys and looks to be the same deer every time.  Maybe the fact that is has been so wet this year has something to do with it as well. Also agree on putting something in the water in case a small animal falls in to escape. 

Here is a picture of my water hole when I put it in. My main concern was if it would crack when ice built up across it in winter. So far it has held up well and stays full.


----------



## Vols Fan in FL (Jul 30, 2018)

green thumb said:


> Here is a picture of my water hole when I put it in. My main concern was if it would crack when ice built up across it in winter. So far it has held up well and stays full.


Very nice...did you use a kiddy pool? If so, are you having to fill it regularly, or does mother nature keep it full?


----------



## green thumb (Jul 30, 2018)

Vols Fan in FL said:


> Very nice...did you use a kiddy pool? If so, are you having to fill it regularly, or does mother nature keep it full?


Yes it is a kiddie pool. It is at the bottom of a hill in the basin of a drainage that comes off the hill. There is a spring that runs intermittently, as well as a lot of runoff that flows down the drainage during rain events. I have never had to fill it and I’ve never seen it more than 1” low between rains.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2018)

Canuck5 said:


> For questions on Army Worms, please see our resident expert, Elfiii



I'm late to this party but yes, ask me any question you want to about Army Worms. I'm a world renowned expert on them. It does not matter which question about Army Worms you ask for you will get the same answer as the answer applies to every question about Army Worms. That's why it's easy to become an expert on them. You only have to learn one thing about them.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I'm late to this party but yes, ask me any question you want to about Army Worms. I'm a world renowned expert on them. It does not matter which question about Army Worms you ask for you will get the same answer as the answer applies to every question about Army Worms. That's why it's easy to become an expert on them. You only have to learn one thing about them.


Bait????


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Bait????



Nope. I can't give the answer on the open forum. I would have to ban myself if I did and that wouldn't be prudent at this juncture.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Nope. I can't give the answer on the open forum. I would have to ban myself if I did and that wouldn't be prudent at this juncture.View attachment 938498


Having experienced Army worms a few times in the last 25 years all I can say is.........I agree wiff you.


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 5, 2018)

It's been more than a month since I've been down to camp.  We've had lots of rain down there this summer and of course with rain .... comes weeds and grasses.  Some plots worse than others, but the deer are still feeding in the clover!  Ran the weed wiper over them again, in hopes of cleaning things up.  I will be leaving some sections of my plots, to keep food on the table, in case of a drought.


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 5, 2018)

2018 Manchester Farm and Garden Clover Seed Prices.  If you order on Thursday they should have it on Monday.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 5, 2018)

Good looking clover plots Canuck!  So the question we all want to know is what seed are you going to add from the list above?


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 5, 2018)

LOL, This year, in my "annual" mix, I am going with Frosty Berseem (_Trifolium alexandrinum_ annual, to replace crimson), Advantage Ladino (perennial) and Medium Red (biennial).  I probably have enough reseeding crimson clover in the ground, that I will see lots of that come back, as well.  Just stealing some info from Whitetail Institute, to help make my annual plots more attractive and allows me to convert them over to "perennial" plots, in a "plot rotation", I'm trying to get to.

It will be oats this year, along with radishes, PT Turnips and Dwarf Essex Rape ... just a little of those.

The deer are enjoying the Advantage Ladino clover I planted last year, so, it's a keeper.

https://www.qdma.com/frosty-berseem-clover-deer/ 

https://www.qdma.com/food-plot-species-profile-berseem-clover/


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 22, 2018)

Well, getting closer to that time, now!!!  FarmLogs tells me that my rainfall is 1.8% wetter than normal and 32.2% cooler than normal.  Not sure what that means for going forward this fall, but we'll see!

Seeds prices are slightly up from last year.  Fertilizer is about the same.  My plan is to spread my fertilizer, maybe the end of next week and get it worked into the ground, on my annual plots.  By doing that it sure helps out when I go back down to plant in the end of September or early October.

I'll be leaving some strips of the Advantage Ladino and Medium red clover that I planted last fall and turning those into more perennial plots.  Just hedging my bets in case we get another dry fall.


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 22, 2018)

Oats, Frosty Berseem, Advantage Ladino, Medium red clovers, daikon radishes, purple top turnips and leftover soybeans will be my annual mix this fall.


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks like a bumper crop, up here in Marietta ..... Not sure what things are like down at the camp, but we'll see in a week!  What does the acorn crop look like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 24, 2018)

I/C peas planted 2 weeks ago. This plot is shaped like a "T". Its 100 yards up the hill from this pic and 30-40 yards left and right of this view. Crab apples and saw tooth oaks are on top of the hill at the top of the plot.


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh that's nice!  Those will compete with acorns, I believe .... or pretty close to it!!!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 3, 2018)

Well, looking at my 10 day rain forecast, there doesn't appear to be much rainfall predicated!  Be careful trying to plant early.


----------



## drtslngr (Sep 3, 2018)

Canuck5 said:


> LOL, This year, in my "annual" mix, I am going with Frosty Berseem (_Trifolium alexandrinum_ annual, to replace crimson), Advantage Ladino (perennial) and Medium Red (biennial).  I probably have enough reseeding crimson clover in the ground, that I will see lots of that come back, as well.  Just stealing some info from Whitetail Institute, to help make my annual plots more attractive and allows me to convert them over to "perennial" plots, in a "plot rotation", I'm trying to get to.
> 
> It will be oats this year, along with radishes, PT Turnips and Dwarf Essex Rape ... just a little of those.
> 
> ...


quick question but if im reading this correctly you are only getting an actual 2.24 lbs of germinated clover from this 4lb bag. If the application rate is say, 4lbs per acre, you would need to bout double the app rate. is this correct and how you go about it?


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 3, 2018)

You are absolutely correct!  So in that 4 lb bag, there is 1.362 lbs of inert material.  Then there is only an 85 % germination rate, so that brings everything down to 2.24 lbs of pure live seed  ((4-1.362) x .85 = 2.24 lbs)

All the recommended application rates are for PLS (pure live seed), so, it's important to read the label, when you buy your seed.

Me, I am buying 375 lbs of clover this year (almost all for me) and will mix up my own, once I've had a chance to read the labels and adjust my spreader!

The coating in most cases is your inoculant + a lime coating.


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 3, 2018)

Watched the vids...Glad youll post this stuff. My clover looked real goo in June...looks pretty sparse now. I have been fighting weeds and learning when to fertilize and spray. Questions? My understanding is clover should be fertilized 2 times per year...Is Jan and July the best times?  #2- I have not been getting good coverage on my spraying...I have slowed down my speed and upped my dispersion amounts. This is for clethodim and the broadleaf weed killers.  I think I have my ratios pretty close now. How many times should I have to spray or when is the best times or can you overspray clover??


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'd take another soil test and make sure your ph is above 6 and your Potassium and Phosphorous is where it should be.  If they are low, then add more lime and 0-20-20.

What type of clover did you plant?

The best time to fertilize is in October, so we're getting close.

Did your clover suffer from too much heat and not enough water, this summer?  Under those conditions, a perennial white clover can show signs of stress and allow more weeds and grasses to grow.

It's pretty important to get your sprayer calibrated, so you know just how much herbicide you're applying.  The simplest way is to measure off an acre, fill your tank with a known amount of water, run over that acre, with a "known" pressure on the gage and at a set speed, like 10 mph.  Measure the amount of water that is left and you'll know how many gallons per acre of water you apply.

In my case, traveling at 7 mph, at 30 psi, I put down 17 gallons per acre.  If I put 10 ounces of Clethodim and 1 quart of crop oil, in that 17 gallons, I know I am applying the right amount.

For broadleaf weed killers, make sure you're using 2,4-db.  A lot of other weed killers can stress or kill the clover.  Always spray the clover when it needs it, but when it's growing nicely, with lots of moisture in the ground.  Always read the label, since, with some herbicides, temperature plays a role when when it should be sprayed.  Spraying in the cool of the morning, with no wind, is always a good time.

Hope that helps?


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 4, 2018)

Also, you can always overseed more clover this fall, as well, to help thicken up your stand.  A nice thick stand of anything, is good weed control, in and of itself!

<iframe width="815" height="497" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks Canuck, I was hoping you would chime in. I do soil samples every Jan. I planted a mix of Durana, crimson, red and another white. I started not using enough Clethodim per acre. I corrected that but my tractor/sprayer is 12” wide but I have to go slower and i try to put 20 gal water with my mix. I think I have that pretty close now. I do use 24db. I have just had a hard time getting a lush stand. Ill keep working on it.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 16, 2018)

Got the last plot prepped and ready, now time to relax until planting time.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 16, 2018)

Canuck5 said:


> Well, looking at my 10 day rain forecast, there doesn't appear to be much rainfall predicated!  Be careful trying to plant early.


93 and 70%humidity is not any fun to be plantingin.My soul  is dusty,dusty.dusty.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 19, 2018)

Corn plots dried down, getting ready to plant oats.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 24, 2018)

Well after a long weekend and my pto spreader going out I got them all planted before the rain, Got 2.5 acres worth put in the ground. This is the most effort I’ve ever put into plots with a lot of advice and help from everyone here. Hoping it all pays off.


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 30, 2018)

Very Nice!


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 30, 2018)

Got 12 acres put in the last 3 days.  Left clover strips, as a back up plan, in case of drought.  Planted into moisture, but looks like another dry week coming up.


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 30, 2018)

Everything got a mix of oats and soybeans (Thanks again Cal!  )  and lastly, Frosty Berseem, Advantage Ladino and medium Red Clover, with daikon radishes and purple top turnips.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 30, 2018)

My father in law and I finished ours up today as well. Mix of wheat, oats, crimson, yuchi and medium red clover, as well as turnips, rape and radishes.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 30, 2018)

Done here as well except for overseeding perennial clover plots mid October.  Planted this past week with all of the rain in the forecast.  Didn't work out too well with the forecast.  0.40" of rain since last Monday.  Glad to say we do have germination.


On another note...Now that feeding/baiting is legal in the northern zone, just curious how many have corn out?  We haven't fed any this year and as of now, don't plan to corn em during the season.  I have enough issues with pigs and feel like putting out corn will only attract more.  Plus...just can't bring myself to wanna shoot a deer coming to a corn pile in front of me.  Don't mind at all shooting them in or around a food plot.  Maybe I have "issues".


----------



## GeorgeShu (Sep 30, 2018)

Seeded all my plots last weekend, throw and mow method, got 1.8 inches of rain yesterday. That should get everything germinating.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 30, 2018)

Used to always just spread fertilizer and plant (with no soil samples) and had good results with the usual wheat, oats, rye, radishes, etc in the fall and always planted soybeans, peas, and sunn hemp in the spring.  Three years ago i finally took soil samples and started trying to get the ph right to try a clover plot.  After 3 years of putting out lime and taking samples i had ph of a 5.2 in the spring and put out more lime.  Took more samples in late august and it is only at 5.7.  Mowed down what was left of the Sunn Hemp first week in September, sprayed roundup the next week to kill it all, and waited till today to harrow and plant.  Harrowed plot, spread recommended fertilizer and added another 200 lbs of lime (its only a 1/3 acre plot), harrowed again, spread forage oats, lightly harrowed it in, drug the plot with a drag harrow, and spread WTI clover on top.  Will see how it does.  May spread some Durana later if needed.  Planted a little early but the rain hit just right this week and had great moisture.  To top it off it got a light sprinkle today after i finished.  Maybe it'll work out.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2018)

Woot! Woot! Woot! 

The results speak for themselves. Planted these two weeks ago. Top dressed a couple of them with Duranna clover Friday. I've never had them do this well this fast.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 7, 2018)

Those look fantastic elfiii.  Planted same time as you but just a sprinkle of rain.  Germination has occurred but still looks like a desert for the most part.  Rain and cooler temps in the forecast this coming week so hopefully we'll have major green up by next weekend.


----------



## oochee hunter (Oct 7, 2018)

Planted last week, oats and wheat are up but need rain.  Question, I did not get  to plant my clover, so if we have rain coming this week will it germinate if I just overseed the clover seed without dragging it in?  Got frosty berseem, yucchi, and some durana.


----------



## GeorgeShu (Oct 7, 2018)

It should do just fine. The rain will assure good seed to soil contact as well as providing the moisture the seeds need to get on with their business. Go for it.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 8, 2018)

oochee hunter said:


> Planted last week, oats and wheat are up but need rain.  Question, I did not get  to plant my clover, so if we have rain coming this week will it germinate if I just overseed the clover seed without dragging it in?  Got frosty berseem, yucchi, and some durana.


Yes just overseed the clover. With the rain it will get good soil contact.


----------



## XIronheadX (Oct 8, 2018)

From dirt to deer parties in 11 days. Blessed in perfect timing this year. Wish I had home view of the other plot and 500 yards of strips.


----------



## drtslngr (Oct 8, 2018)

We are heading up to vidalia right on the heels of the storm to plant..hope this works out.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 11, 2018)

Looks like Talbot County got 2 3/4" of a reasonably steady rain over night, so the food plots will be jumping down there!


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nearer to Columbus, might have gotten closer to 4" from 4pm till midnight.


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 11, 2018)

We got just under 5” just north of Greenville at our lease and around 3” at home in Peachtree City.


----------



## GeorgeShu (Oct 11, 2018)

We got 0.7 in Bullock County over nite but 2 inches Tuesday night. Just what was needed.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2018)

davidhelmly said:


> We got just under 5” just north of Greenville at our lease and around 3” at home in Peachtree City.



Farmlog says I got 5".


----------



## XIronheadX (Oct 15, 2018)

I love pictures too. My mind is there when I'm back home.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 15, 2018)

lookin good Ironhead


----------



## XIronheadX (Oct 15, 2018)

Gut_Pile said:


> lookin good Ironhead


Thank you. 4 inches or rain last Wed. night put the final touch on it.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Thank you. 4 inches or rain last Wed. night put the final touch on it.



Those look great! The rain for us was the only thing good to come out of that hurricane.


----------



## XIronheadX (Oct 15, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Those look great! The rain for us was the only thing good to come out of that hurricane.


Thanks. That's what I was thinking too. My aunt lives less than 3 miles behind Mexico beach. I was happy they survived that mess, although they have no trees left and not much house. Was a spooky few days waiting until they could contact us.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Plan to spread seed tomorrow here in South Alabama. A little later than planned, but it should be up by Thanksgiving weekend for gun season


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 28, 2018)

A few unwanted guests


----------



## Triple C (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh mercy!  Canuck...Nothing worse that putting in all the time, effort and money on a plot and have pigs come in and basically wipe you out.  They don't just eat it, they basically turn the soil upside down.  We have one plot that we don't plant anymore that that reason.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 28, 2018)

We've been pretty lucky over the years and just occasionally having a few pass thru, but I think we have a good group here now


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 29, 2018)

Ewwwww, it may be time to go on a baiting/trapping/killing spree before they get too acclimated!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 29, 2018)

davidhelmly said:


> Ewwwww, it may be time to go on a baiting/trapping/killing spree before they get too acclimated!!



You're right about that!!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 29, 2018)

Canuck 5,They came thru my place a few weeks back, I headed them back south.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh, great!!!!!  LOL!!!!!  Thanks!!! (again, for the help this weekend!)


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 29, 2018)

Canuck5 said:


> Oh, great!!!!!  LOL!!!!!  Thanks!!! (again, for the help this weekend!)


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2018)

Here is proof that this group of does like the stuff growing in this plot. It’s a home brew with some wheat, greens, clover, and radishes. 
The part over at the fruit trees was plowed well. The part toward the camera was sowed in high grass and just run over once with a smoothing harrow. 

This was this afternoon while I hunted.


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 8, 2018)

Her first deer ..... over a perennial clover plot.  Now she's switched to being a dedicated buck hunter!  Last year she saw one of the biggest bucks on our property, but didn't get to bring him home.  Congrats girl!!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 11, 2018)

Cause T.P. always needs pichers.  Some of my annual plots


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 11, 2018)

And we have to feed the members, too ..


----------



## GeorgeShu (Nov 11, 2018)

Very nice stuff you got there!


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 12, 2018)

One of my biggest pet peeves ....... what should the penalty be for driving thru food plots, especially in muddy conditions.  If they would've went 50 feet farther south, they could've driven around the plot .....


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 12, 2018)

Canuck5 said:


> Her first deer ..... over a perennial clover plot.  Now she's switched to being a dedicated buck hunter!  Last year she saw one of the biggest bucks on our property, but didn't get to bring him home.  Congrats girl!!!
> 
> View attachment 948696


Congratulations!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 12, 2018)

Canuck5 said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves ....... what should the penalty be for driving thru food plots, especially in muddy conditions.  If they would've went 50 feet farther south, they could've driven around the plot .....
> View attachment 949121


I would be having a serious conversation with someone...


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 13, 2018)

Yup, that I do!!


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 14, 2018)

Oats are looking good. Plenty of corn out there too.


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 14, 2018)

Only folks that drive through food plots are the ones that haven't put the time and money into them. Idjits I say...


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 25, 2018)

I've been waiting to give an opinion on the Frosty Berseem Clover I added to the mix this season, but just now have been able to identify which plants were the Berseem.  I had assumed it was going to jump out of the ground quicker than the others, but I don't think that was the case.  It might show up as a great deer preference in March .... only time will tell!  It's the one with the long oblong leaves, with no white water mark.


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 25, 2018)

Canuck5 said:


> I've been waiting to give an opinion on the Frosty Berseem Clover I added to the mix this season, but just now have been able to identify which plants were the Berseem.  I had assumed it was going to jump out of the ground quicker than the others, but I don't think that was the case.  It might show up as a great deer preference in March .... only time will tell!  It's the one with the long oblong leaves, with no white water mark.
> 
> 
> View attachment 950770


I was under the same impression about berseem, I thought it’s positive was the quick early growth that it produced. Hmmm...


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes, I don't have a good answer for you.  It was supposed to be as fast, or faster than Crimson, growing, but I just don't know.


----------



## Triple C (Nov 25, 2018)

Canuck...Thanks for the update on the Frosty Berseem clover.  Keep us posted as the months progress.  I tried Fixation Balansa clover 3 years ago when it was the rage on one of the national forums and quite honestly was disappointed.  Never tried berseem clover but always interested in learning new stuff.

I've yet to find anything to beat ladino and durana for nearly year round attraction.  Both on my place look fantastic right now and are feeding deer.  As the acorns disappear and frost kills much of the green browse the plots will be filling up with deer.  Grandson took a nice 4x4 Friday afternoon that crossed the plot and stopped at the edge.  Buck wasn't feeding in the plot but I guarantee that the doe he was after feeds in it daily.  Keep the doe groups happy n the bucks will be around.


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 25, 2018)

Canuck5 your results look a lot like mine so far. I was under the impression that it was a fast starter also.


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 25, 2018)

Trial and error!!  What works on one property, doesn't necessarily mean it will work on another!  Just noticed that the deer have now started nibbling on the daikon radish.  No signs on the turnips yet, but maybe soon.

I planted more Durana this year as well, on properties where things aren't as nice as they could be.  I haven't been over to check them out recently, but soon.  I expect things will look good over there next spring, as well.

Definitely Ladino clover works ........ She switched from getting her first doe, to getting her first buck yesterday.  A nice 175 pound 9 point.  The smile tells it all.


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 30, 2018)

We've had some cold nights down at camp this week.  Weatherman said down to 27 degrees and cold enough to freeze some water pipes.  I haven't seen the food plots after this, but possibly the coker oats got a little frost bit.  Some warmer nights coming up, should bring them back around, but this is just a reminder that oats can winter kill down here.


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 30, 2018)

Shorter oats can withstand colder temps than oats which are 12" tall.


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 29, 2019)

Oats and clovers


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 29, 2019)

The deer do love their minerals sites!


----------



## Canuck5 (May 19, 2019)

Deer bedding down in the oats and 3 clover blend now.  Multiple spots!  Haven't seen any signs of fawns dropping yet, but it must be close!


----------

